# op de gevoelige plaat



## ttttr

En ondanks dat anonieme bronnen tegenover het Amerikaanse People Magazine beweerden dat het slechts een _fling_ is, werden de 42-jarige zangeres en de 24-jarige Casper vorige week zoenend op de gevoelige plaat vastgelegd tijdens een romantisch mini break op Hawaï."

Wat betekent "op de gevoelige plaat" ?


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag tttr.

 Dit betekent dat zij werden gefotografeerd.

Vroeger kwam een foto tot stand via een echte _plaat_ met daarop en chemisch produkt dat _fotogevoelig_ was. Vandaar

Groetjes Herman


----------



## ujjain

I haven't heard it before. You can obviously derive the meaning from context here. The initial literal translation seems _"record on the sensitive plate"_, which sounds even worse in English. 

*English word "Plate" on Wiktionary*
_(printing, photography) An image or copy._

Source:  http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/plate

*Construction: "op de gevoelige plaat vastleggen*" 
_een foto maken van;_

Source: http://www.woorden-boek.nl/woord/gevoelig

But appereantly "plaat" can also mean photo. I do not see the construction "op de gevoelige plaat vastleggen" often, but that might be because I don't read gossip magazines. Possibly the construction or the word "plaat" was used more for photography in earlier decades.

*The Dutch word "plaat" in  the dictionary:*

1) plat stuk materiaal met een relatief groot oppervlak


Voorbeeld:_`De wand van het schip bestaat uit metalen platen.`_

 
2) *gedrukte foto*of tekening


Voorbeelden:_`kleurplaat`_,
_`Wat een saai tijdschrift; er staan haast geen plaatjes in.`_

 
3) schijf vinyl waarop in groeven geluid is vastgelegd


Voorbeeld:_`platenverzameling`_Synoniem:grammofoonplaat

 
Source: http://www.encyclo.nl/begrip/plaat

Succes ermee! You have found a construction that is not so popular with a word that is not used all that much in this context. I am sure if the meaning of the construction wasn't so obvious based on the rest of the sentence, it would not have been used as people might have not understood what was meant.


----------



## Wasmachien

Ik vind dit toch een redelijk vaak voorkomende uitdrukking, weliswaar alleen in de geschreven taal.


----------



## Rdctjee

NewtonCircus said:


> Dag tttr.
> 
> Dit betekent dat zij werden gefotografeerd.
> 
> Vroeger kwam een foto tot stand via een echte _plaat_ met daarop  en chemisch produkt dat _fotogevoelig_ was. Vandaar
> 
> Groetjes Herman



Inderdaad, op de gevoelige plaat vastgelegd worden is gefotografeerd  worden.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ujjain: "Op de gevoelige plaat vastleggen" is een normale, gangbare Nederlandse uitdrukking en komt zeker niet alleen in roddelbladen voor.


----------



## ttttr

Dank jullie wel!
Ik vond het echt onmogelijk deze uitdrukking door de zinsverband te begrijpen. Op google vond ik ze wel redelijk vele keer, dus geloof ik wel dat het geen helemaal zeldzame uitdrukking is.


----------



## ujjain

Ja, ik merk het  
1 miljoen resultaten op Google, ligt dus aan mij hehe.


----------

